# Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R Protection Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

*Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R Protection Detail*

Not a major write up but the car was snowfoamed with valet Pro snowfoam and the wheels cleaned with Valet Pro bilberry wheel cleaner. Then it was washed using AMbubbles shampoo and rinsed off and Carpro Ironx and Autosmart Tardis used to remove contaminates from the paint work before being rinsed and brought inside to be clayed using Bilt hamber clay with a weak mix of Valet pro citrus bling as lube.
The car was then taken outside to be rinsed and then brought inside for drying using chemical guy's wooly mammoth. The car was then given a coat of Chemical Guys Glossworkz glaze using a DA and a lake county Glazing pad. 
The Car was then given its first coat of Chemical guy's chemical guy's celeste Dettaglio V2 and whilst this was bonding the wheels were rotated as the owner wanted to try and improve the tyre life which is normally less 3000 mile per set whilst this was been done I sealed the wheels and calipers using Chemical guys Jetseal 109 and I dressed the tyres with Valet pro tyre dressing. 
The wax was then buffed and I left 1hr before applying the next coat of wax during this time all the plastic and rubber trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux and glass was cleaned with neat Valet pro citrus bling and sealed using Autobrite repel. Exhaust polished using Auto finesse Mecury polish arches dressed with Megs Hyper dressing














































I must apologise as lots of photos in no real order but i just really loved this car lol
























































































































































































































































































Here's a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

looking very nice well done


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Not keen on those wheels but what a car. Was my fantasy motor as a kid, would love to own one but the cost involved would bankrupt me lol. Looks amazing job on it.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks well dude


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work..... My DREAM car in the perfect colour


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks great Shaun!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

beast of a car... nice work too...

:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

another great detail Shaun

well done


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

mattcoupturbo said:


> Not keen on those wheels but what a car. Was my fantasy motor as a kid, would love to own one but the cost involved would bankrupt me lol. Looks amazing job on it.


It still is my fantasy car! To me it has THE sexiest rear end possible and the noise is jaw dropping. I don't care if it did bankrupt me! :lol:


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> It still is my fantasy car! To me it has THE sexiest rear end possible and the noise is jaw dropping. I don't care if it did bankrupt me! :lol:


What ^ says:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work mate, great car also :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

cracking work my man. Lovely colour as well with a great shine to the bonnet.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yet todo an R34  done a fair few 33s and 32s but i yern for a 34 haha


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

You made it look better than new. Awsome motor


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, very nice car :thumb:.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Real nice job in there , congrats .


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

*13*

Wow what a car lovely :doublesho Only thing I can say is on the 13th photo the is some residue in the panel gap :thumb: other than that lovely job


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work... what a beast of a car!! love it!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work nice car


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks brilliant, great turnaround!:thumb:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Jun 5, 2012)

nice work! this one is quite a tuned example if I remember right?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work Shaun :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Good job Shaun on a very nice car!

Chris.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

One of my childhood hero's


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> nice work! this one is quite a tuned example if I remember right?


Its had some work done, and due some more soon lol


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

One of my fav cars. 

Nice work


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Stunning car, one of my all time favorite cars. Nice work


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------

